# Happy Birthday Frighteners Entertainment



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday to a good friend and haunter - Jeff.

alias - Frighteners Entertainment


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Jeff!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jeff, have a great day, you deserve it!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I hope you have a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Have a Happy Birthday!









By null at 2012-02-28

Granny Lou


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Jeff!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thank you everyone, has been pretty good so far...and Granny Lou, keep those legs under the dress! haha


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

A very Happy Birthday wish too you!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looking better now, having a beer and watching Toy Story 2 while getting dinner ready.
Sun is out still, fire going nicely...but am exhausted.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday! I hope it will be a great year for you!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Jeff!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jeff. I hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy B-day Jeff!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Jeff....Hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY.......!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Belated Birthday Jeff!! I hope you had a wonderful day and have a wonderful year!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday! 
hope it was a great one!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Late birthday Jeff.


----------

